# Conexión de un Aire Acondicionado



## venado_bike (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola, necesitaria que me digan como hago para conectar un Aire Acondicionado... Esta es la Situación: Tengo que conectar un Aire acondicionado a un Domicilio, pero tengo que colocar un cable de 4mm por el consumo del mismo. Dicho cable de 4 mm se puede hacer un empalme con otro cable de 1mm Aprox. o lo tengo que colocar directamente a un tomacorriente?  



Muchisimas Gracias por su Ayuda!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ni una ni otra Venado_Bike.
Si necesitás 4mm² de sección, entonces el empalme lo podés hacer con otro de 4mm o más (preferiblemente, en el tablero y con una térmica aparte para el aire solo).

Si en el enchufe tenés esa sección y el enchufe soporta la corriente, entonces sí podés enchufarlo directamente. 

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Feb 13, 2009)

¿seguro que son 4mm lo que necesitas para el aire acondicionado?
¿supongo que el aire sera para toda la casa, ya que un Split no necesita tanto?
¿que potencia consume, o cuantas frigorias suministra?


----------



## santiago (Feb 13, 2009)

4mm de seccion es un aire graaaaande promediando unos 10A X mm muy aproximadamente, un aire de 4500 anda por el orden de los 10A suponiendo  10A de registro, para semejante seccion tu aire deveria ser de 14000 frigorias en adelante, un split de los grandes pero si es uno chico, es un bolazo semejante seccion

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2009)

Lo bueno sería ver cuanto consume en realidad para calcular la sección del cable, ya que los equipos actuales con compresor rotativo consumen la mitad que sus antecesores a pistón!


----------



## venado_bike (Feb 13, 2009)

Me podrian Facilitar un Esquema de Conexión de una llave Térmica para el Aire Acondicionado?  


Muchisimas Gracias =)


----------



## venado_bike (Feb 13, 2009)

Lleva la Llave Térmica nada más? a la Salida de la Térmica puedo Colocar los Cables de 4mm?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 13, 2009)

A la térmica deben _entrar_ cables de 4mm², que vienen de las térmicas principales (que se supone que tienen cables de 4mm² o más). De ahí salen los dos cables de alimentación de tu AA, que no son nada chicos, como ya te han dicho.
Si es una térmica monopolar, sólo el vivo se conecta.

Fijate de poner una térmica que soporte el consumo del AA y no mucho más, para que salte si hay un problema. Según la costumbre, la entrada es por arriba y la salida por abajo, pero si se conectan al revés, no hay problemas.
Según la norma argentina, el cable del neutro será celeste y el de fase, negro, marrón, rojo u otros tantos colores, pero no amarillo y verde (ni celeste, claro).

Saludos


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 13, 2009)

venado_bike dijo:
			
		

> Hola, necesitaria que me digan como hago para conectar un Aire Acondicionado... Esta es la Situación: Tengo que conectar un Aire acondicionado a un Domicilio, pero tengo que colocar un cable de 4mm por el consumo del mismo. Dicho cable de 4 mm se puede hacer un empalme con otro cable de 1mm Aprox. o lo tengo que colocar directamente a un tomacorriente?
> 
> 
> 
> Muchisimas Gracias por su Ayuda!



ya con esta pregunta te aconsejo que busques un electricista, hasta el mas malo te sera mejor.


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 13, 2009)

venado_bike dijo:
			
		

> Me podrian Facilitar un Esquema de Conexión de una llave Térmica para el Aire Acondicionado?
> 
> 
> Muchisimas Gracias =)



y con esta estamos todos en casa ya .
no se si existe algo mas sencillo en esta vida: entrada y salida, nada mas , incluso es indistinto entrar por arriba o por abajo.

en verdad te leo y me recuerda ese video de youtube que me enviaron una vez , a ver si lo encuentro:


YouTube - Broma electricista


----------

